# Live sand?



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Would I be able to seed regular sand with live sand the same way I could with live rock and dead rock?


----------



## JDfishguy388 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not saltwater guy but from what I understand you should be able to. I have done this with freshwater gravel with multiple tank and never had a problem with cycling my tanks. Only concern I think would be making sure you don't over stock the tank to quickly.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Baseballguy5 said:


> Would I be able to seed regular sand with live sand the same way I could with live rock and dead rock?


Yup. Same thing.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright do I have to buy like dead sand to convert, or will any type of sand do?


----------



## JDfishguy388 (Nov 26, 2010)

If your setting uP a salt water tank it would Probly be better to just buy live sand it you can. If not there is a special sand, I believe it's aragonite sand, that most salt water people use.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Baseballguy5 said:


> Would I be able to seed regular sand with live sand the same way I could with live rock and dead rock?


Yep

But no need to if you have thriving plants (marine macro algae). *old dude


my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Baseballguy5 said:


> Alright do I have to buy like dead sand to convert, or will any type of sand do?


You have to be careful of which sand you buy, lot of sand has silicates and glass and such, which is very bad for sand sifters and bottom dwellers.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody! helped a saltwater newbie out!


----------

